# What's Really Cool?



## JonLanier (Jul 3, 2021)

When your wife gets more excited about spalted wood than you do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## phinds (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice. What's the wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 4, 2021)

phinds said:


> Nice. What's the wood?


Big Leaf Maple came down last August. Took some logs and waxed the top... stuck them behind the garage and hoped they's spalt. Yesterday... we got 17 bowl blanks.... so far a total of 30. Few more logs to go through.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2021)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 4, 2021)

Very cool! This one looks like an owl's head to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 6, 2021)

Sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

